# ONE GREAT MAN--2 ?



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I think I can't get nothing but a black page.

I think it's supposed to be a picture....but nuttin!!


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't pull it up either..


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

sorry there is suppose to be a picture but I guess I done it wrong.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Can you see it now?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you trying to post a link to a webpage or just image?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing x rated is it? Hope not.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Just a picture. Nothing out of line. just a picture of Netanyahu and beside it photos of Obama and Biden, With the caption Nut & Yahoo. Just have to see it to laugh, of course me trying to post it is funnier that the picture.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Still getting the black page, but I've seen that pic. Yep, it's funny!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here it is TJH,



Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok Mike that avatar cracks me up.....heeerrrrssss Johnny! One of the all-time greats.....everything he's played in has been a hit because of him....


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok Mike that avatar cracks me up.....heeerrrrssss Johnny! One of the all-time greats.....everything he's played in has been a hit because of him....


YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!¡!


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks Mike, Just damn frustrating to be a computer dummy!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJH said:


> Thanks Mike, Just damn frustrating to be a computer dummy!


I did a screen shot of the pic....uploaded to photobucket....then pasted.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok Mike that avatar cracks me up.....heeerrrrssss Johnny! One of the all-time greats.....everything he's played in has been a hit because of him....


Thats what I thought exactly. Where is that from?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Thats what I thought exactly. Where is that from?


Redrum.....(last hint) think "blingy"....great movie, hell I'd a went crazy too, think it mighta been filmed up in y'all's neck...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Dangit. Murder no help.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

"The Shining". Excellent flick....


----------

